# Error 104 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_FAILED):



## iphaze (May 26, 2010)

Hey everyone -

Im fuming because I cant get Google Chrome to run on my machine. 

I'm using the latest Software update and running Snow Leopard 10.6.3 on a MacBook Pro.

Safari works like a dream but I want to use Chrome to work so that I can compare browsers when I check my website design for consistency.

Anyway - I get this error message: 
Error 104 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_FAILED): The attempt to connect to the server failed.

*Nothing loads*. I have _no idea _why it's not working. And I've literally trawled the internet searching for solutions but it seems like all sorts of people are having the same issue, _but no fixes._
I'm hoping someone can give my an insight into this issue and *MAYBE* even _solve_ it.

Please please please can someone suggest SOMETHING?!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you followed Google's help instructions relating to this error? It says clear all your cookies, then try again. If it still fails, check your firewall. If it's turned on, make sure Chrome is allowed through.


----------

